# Suicide Prevention: Know The Warning Signs



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 25, 2015)

*Suicide Prevention: Know The Warning Signs*
by Dr. Amanda Itzkoff
September 11, 2015

It is essential to understand the *signs and symptoms of increased suicide risk*.  I am writing this article because September is National Suicide  Awareness & Prevention Month. In future blog posts, I will be  writing a series on how to properly open a conversation with someone who  is potentially suicidal. I will also discuss how to get them the help  they deserve and require. *Know The Warning Signs For Suicide Severely*  depressed and suicidal people do not always appear suicidal. Their pain  may be hidden. However, in most cases, at least some of these signs and  symptoms will be present. Being aware of what to look for will help you  increase the odds of being able to help a friend, family member, or even  yourself, when help is most desperately needed. If any of these signs  are present or you suspect a person is in imminent danger of hurting  themselves, please call 911 immediately. You can also contact the  National Suicide Prevention Lifeline at 1-800-273-8255. Never second  guess yourself or worry that you?re overreacting. Saving a life is  always worth it!

*Critical Signs Of Potential Suicide:* 
If you learn of  any of these signs, it is important to act quickly. Please call 911 or  go directly to the nearest emergency room.



A person is in the act of self-harm 
A person has access (or is looking for access) to a weapon, pills, or other means of hurting themselves 
A person is talking about or threatening to hurt or kill themselves 
A person is expressing thoughts about death, dying, or suicide. 
Other Warning Signs Of Potential Suicide:
Hopelessness 
Rage, uncontrolled anger, 
Acting reckless or engaging in risky activities, seemingly without thinking 
Feeling trapped ? like there?s no way out 
Feeling like there is no sense of purpose or meaning to life 
Increased alcohol or drug use 
Withdrawing from friends, family and society 
Anxiety, agitation, unable to sleep or sleeping all the time 
Dramatic and sudden mood changes 
Lack of self-care or hygiene 
Ignoring or neglecting doctor?s orders 
Saying goodbyes 
Giving away possessions 
Getting affairs in order 
 




_Amanda Itzkoff, MD, is a New York City based  Psychiatrist and Assistant Professor at Mount Sinai Medical Center. For  additional information about suicide prevention or other mental health  issues, please feel free to email her office at Amanda.Itzkoff@gmail.com . To schedule an appointment, call her at 917-609-4990._


----------

